# Caiques



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi..
Soo... was in the bird store today for supplies (If Faerybee happens to read this, yes... I promise... it was totally for supplies only!)...
Anyway, I'm just talking to this very handsome little caique named Monkey.. just the cutest little guy! I had to ask what he was... the staff thought I was nuts and I revealed what a dork I am.. 
As we were talking, Monkey let out a screech the likes of which I hadn't experienced before. :scare: I wonder how long it will be until my hearing returns. 
I'm not such a big fan of the noise... like screeches and loud squacks of my 5 little budgie friends.. AND I know lovebirds and such can be loud... but HOLY COW. 
I promise not to complain (ok not as much) about my quiet little budgies...
Anybody else know about these deceivingly sweet little monkeys?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL. rest assured I am sure FaeryBee will certainly read your thread as she is always doing a tremendous job here on the forum! HA HA I thought they were Love birds that's how ignorant I am , they are very cute can't wait to hear of any one has , and knows more about these sirens :hurt:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's a doggone good thing you were "there for supplies only" Missy!

Glad the little caique screamed at you. :evil: (I have him on my payroll)

Consider that a warning! :nono: Stay OUT of those pet stores.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *It's a doggone good thing you were "there for supplies only" Missy!
> 
> Glad the little caique screamed for you. :evil:
> 
> Consider that a warning! :nono: Stay OUT of those pet stores.*


SEE I told you Miss faeryBee would see this take heed!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Haaahahaha... FaeryBee has minions everywhere! Pretty boy.. they DO look sort of like love birds!
Anybody have a caique? Was this a rarity or usual behavior?


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

I don't have one, but i really really really really want one. I know some that have them. This is one of the only birds that prefers to walk rather than fly. They do acrobatics on the floor, and will play on a jungle gym if you build them one. Look up caique videos on you tube.. Though warning, after seeing these guys in action, you'll want one too.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

JW... I really wanted little Monkey boy today, and I didn't know any of that. I will watch the vids. The store guy told me they are super smart and really fun!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

I found a photo of this one I like over here in Aust...








...but, I don't think I could appreciate their loud screech. Have read on one site - they have aggression issues and on another, that they are great with other birds :S


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Brienne said:


> I found a photo of this one I like over here in Aust...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a Quaker not a caique... My in laws have one and he can get pretty loud too... He talks, meows, coughs and Plays peek a boo... If you count 1-2 he says 3!! He calls the kitty (they don't and never have had a cat) and if just a generally funny guy. He can get moody and bites but then again so can all parrots. I have heard with caiques that they can get too wound up and then go on the attack... Also if they don't like someone they will actually stalk them to bite... Don't know if it is true or not, just what I have heard.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Caiques are known for being little clowns it is true... But upon maturity, they can be tenaciously aggressive especially during hormonal times (as can parrots in general), so they do need parrot handling experience, and behavior/training knowledge or at least tons of research. Caiques are one of the species known to strongly prefer their 'own kind' and attack with serious intent other species. This is why many times Caique owners will have them in pairs (not necessarily male and female) but as bonded friends. Funny, cute clowns yes, but they aren't necessarily the easiest species to handle as a beginner to parrots. 

Disclaimer : not saying anything 'bad' about certain species (Caiques in this instance), and each is an individual, but just stating some basics. Many times when you research articles and talk to owners (of ANY species), you will only hear the "good" side, or many owners only have easy juveniles. ANY parrot will require much behavior/training knowledge and research if you want to keep a happy, and pleasant to be around little friend for decades to come


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

We have black headed caiques and white bellied caiques at work (I work at a bird park). They. Are. Amazing. Haha. They have small parrot syndrome  but they have charisma and charm. They are stubborn too. I actually have abandoned caique eggs in an incubator at work at the moment. Hopefully they hatch, but unfortunately their eggs and chicks have died in the past... They are notorious "egg rollers" and can even kill chicks. They're a pain, one of our male white bellied is a bit of a monster, but I love him  I found a picture of one of ours


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*


ISOE said:



We have black headed caiques and white bellied caiques at work (I work at a bird park). They. Are. Amazing. Haha. They have small parrot syndrome  but they have charisma and charm. They are stubborn too. I actually have abandoned caique eggs in an incubator at work at the moment. Hopefully they hatch, but unfortunately their eggs and chicks have died in the past... They are notorious "egg rollers" and can even kill chicks. They're a pain, one of our male white bellied is a bit of a monster, but I love him  I found a picture of one of ours 



Click to expand...

Wish you were close to me... I'd give the egg to my parakeet, and see if she'd raise it as her own *


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> This is a Quaker not a caique


Apologies...as I mentioned - I like the look of this little guy, he is very similar to a blue African Lovebird we had yrs back...but, I'm partial to _any_ blue birds  I've been contemplating getting another Galah, but we have a neighbour, whom would most likely complain 'cause they can be a little 'screechy' of a morning. Shame ISOE, that they are doing this to their eggs...is it some type of stress related condition ?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Brienne said:


> Apologies...as I mentioned - I like the look of this little guy, he is very similar to a blue African Lovebird we had yrs back...but, I'm partial to _any_ blue birds  I've been contemplating getting another Galah, but we have a neighbour, whom would most likely complain 'cause they can be a little 'screechy' of a morning. Shame ISOE, that they are doing this to their eggs...is it some type of stress related condition ?


No apologies needed


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Brienne said:


> ParrotletsRock said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Quaker not a caique
> ...


I love the blue birds... And violets


----------

